# Time for some more lighting



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My headlights are crap, even with Sylvania "Cool blue" bulbs they suck ass on low-beam. I want a good set of *DRIVING* lights, not fogs, that don't cost that much. Any recommedations??


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

PIAA Hyperwhites, no wiring harness upgrade needed and they are bright!

-Nick


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a set of 80w/100w APC hyperwhites in my sentra and they look pretty good. Good Visibility. I also have a pair of MTEC 80w/100w bulbs super whites. These kick ass too.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't want new bulbs I want a second set of lights that I can turn on when needed.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry you have a B12. I have a B14 and sometimes I forget that not everyone has a car like mine. Hopefully my friend Eshei, (Liuspeed) reads this cause he knows a lot about car lighting.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey buddy..


i can get u driving lights.. i carry Pilot , PIAA .. 

find the design and style that you want and ill give u a price on them aight? if you want i can get u fog lights as well.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

i mostly need a recommendation on what gives good lighting without being expensive


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *i mostly need a recommendation on what gives good lighting without being expensive *


One word, HELLA. I've had my Hella fog lamps now for about 3 weeks and i love them. They are very bright and they look good. I paid $40 for them, what a bargain. Hella makes real quality light kits for the price. Now keep in mind that mine are fog lamps, their driving lamps should really light your way at night. Check out the Hella line at your local auto parts store, and pickup a set you'll be happy you did. I sure am...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PIAA does good lighting but expensive but top of the line.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

IMHO, PIAA is overrated. yes they do make quality lighting but I am not going to pay $100 for light bulbs. I paid $20 for my bulbs and am plenty happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*u can try...*

naxos ia another brand u can try...they have all sorts and the lights are much whiter and better than PIAAs...no point spending 100% more just to get PIAAs....i have them and i think i prefer naxos for the brightness and cheap price...9004s for $20 shipped at some places...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *One word, HELLA. I've had my Hella fog lamps now for about 3 weeks and i love them. They are very bright and they look good. I paid $40 for them, what a bargain. Hella makes real quality light kits for the price. Now keep in mind that mine are fog lamps, their driving lamps should really light your way at night. Check out the Hella line at your local auto parts store, and pickup a set you'll be happy you did. I sure am... *


Gonna check those out. Thanks


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm liking these, but they are $200+tax, installed. OUCH!!!


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

I just got these or some similar Hella product for $70 and I mounted them in the grill and they rock it is like day time when you turn those bad boys on.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

With the exchange rate they are probably around $70, but I'm poor


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you still want my $0.02...

How about these -










Optilux 1500 DRIVING
Should be about $60-70 CDN


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw those on the Hella website too. Problem is I don't have alot of room on the front of the car to put round lights. They are going to have to be mounted low, and I don't want them getting broken in the winter when I blast through snowbanks.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

These are only about 1/4 inch higher than the FF75 (2.4"High vs. 2.13), are more narrow and less deep according to my Hella catalogue (I have a spare if you'd like it), but they are dual fog/driving. Price is about $80-$90 in Ottawa (what's your budget?).









2020 Dual fog/driving #88184

Also, regardless of what brand/type you wind up buying, I recommend lights that use H3 bulbs. They are the best bulbs for aux. lighting. If they don't use H3 there's a good chance they won't work as well.

As for blasting through snowbanks, I have a grill mount and acrylic shields for that sort of thing.

Where did you get a $200 installed price for the FF75s? That's a good deal.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I'm liking these, but they are $200+tax, installed. OUCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are the ones i almost bought at advance auto parts for $69.95 #FF-75, but they use H-7 bulbs and i wanted fogs that were a bit smaller and used H-3 bulbs. So i got the #1452 rectangular fogs with a blue lens which matches the color of my car instead. The model #1400 Hella driving lights are really small, you mat wanna check those out. www.classicgarage.com has a good selection on hella optilux fog/driving lights, and the prices seem reasonable. good luck...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Had a little look into bulb types -

H1, H2, H3, H4, H7 & H9 good

H8 and any 800 series (ie - ANSI 880, 885) bad.

Also consider wattage -

Less than 55 watts won't do any good, 55-60 is ok for seeing and not blinding the rest of us, anything over 75 watts will melt plastic lenses and reflectors.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

FCS: I got the quote for the FF75's from Apple auto glass. Those 2020's like good too. I don't understand why the dual-bulb lights would be cheaper??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *FCS: I got the quote for the FF75's from Apple auto glass. Those 2020's like good too. I don't understand why the dual-bulb lights would be cheaper?? *


That price isn't for installed lights.

Also, it comes down to design and material quality. The FFs are a premium light with computer designed "Free Form" reflectors like you see on most current model cars with clear lenses. The Optilux probably has a parabolic reflector which isn't as efficient, loses more light but is cheaper to design and produce. The FFs probably have a glass reflector and lens where the Optilux may have plastic. Again, same efficiency/cost tradeoffs. Another consideration is the mount. The FFs have a much better quality mount which is more versatile in installation and is more easily adjusted.

If I was in your position, I'd go for the 2020s. They seem to have the best combination of cost, effectiveness and practicality. The addition of a fog beam, which is very wide may be very helpful. On more than one occasion I've avoided deer that would otherwise have not been seen with just headlights or even driving lights because of the extra wide beam lighting the sides of the road. Also, that wide beam is handy when you're looking out your left window to see the exit of a tight right turn.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The Hella Optilux line gives you a very compact fog/driving lamp kit. They have a die-cast metal housing and a glass lens. The FF series has a ABS plastic housing and glass lens, plus a better reflector. It all comes down to how much you wanna spend on a fog/driving light kit. Bottom line the Optilux line gives you more bang for your buck. I'm happy with mine...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Gonna checkout those Optilux. FCS: You know where they sell them???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I was quoted $90 at Final Lap but you should call around. I bought my 500s from Speedstyle and they were $40 cheaper than any other place ($120 vs $160-180) in town.


----------

